# Big Stone Dead Sea or Fish Haven



## goosehunter17 (Mar 7, 2006)

Im a younger fishermen and i hit the surrounding lakes all the time. The one lake i dont get is big stone. Known to many around here in milbank its called the dead sea. I dont know where everyone gets that because it seems to me i catch fish all the time. Last night on opener i got my limit with a big fish being 6 lbs. Whats your thoughts is it the dead see or do u guys have luck there too.


----------



## BLUEKILLER (Mar 12, 2006)

We have all kinds of luck there i don't know y people call it the dead see when you catch fish there all the time.


----------

